

How to Design a Magical Life - DarkContinent
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/how-to-design-a-magical-life

======
mswen
Although this article is not about product development, I am reminded of how I
described a product I was working on to a friend. My goal was to have the user
experience be very simple and intuitive and yet what we did with the data on
the back-end be so complex and unexpectedly good that the experience would
feel kind of "magical."

I was hoping to invoke a certain sense of wonder "how do they do that" even
while they enjoyed and used the practical outcome.

